# I've been out of the loop? What certs are the most needed in IT Networking?



## jerrykobes (Apr 21, 2006)

Three years ago I finished school for Networking and I have been out of the loop since due to life circumstances and my own neglect, but now I want to get back into the field. When I left the most commonly desired certifications were to have a CCNA and an MSCE 2003.

I know some of the questions I'm about to ask might be laughed at by some by I seriously want to know what is going on in the field so that I can get back into it and finally get a Network Technician job. I know that some of these questions could be awnsered by my own research but I would rather hear what people have to say first and do my research second.

Is there a new edition of Windows Server out or is it just 2003? If the is a new edition, then what are the new certifications and what is most in demand for Windows Network Administration? If not, when is the new Windows Server coming out and should I hold off on getting any certification training till then. What other certs are important to have out there right now? Is CCNA still just as important? Is there anything else that is being sought after?


----------



## sco0t (Jul 14, 2008)

Still the same really, CCNA also CCNP which having CCNP is more sought after. To answer your questions, yes there there is a new edition of windows server out: Windows Server 2008 - althought I'm not sure if there is any certifications on it yet, it only came out on feburary so maybe someone else can shed light on this. 

I'm doing CCNA at the moment well completed semester 1 and starting semester 2 in the next few months, the reason being i'm doing a degree in Networking and Systems support. I would say CCNA is still sought after although as i mentioned CCNP is where the big money is. If anyone else could say their opinion aswell that would be great as i'm no where near an expert on this.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate,
well I am going to finish Microsoft MCSE for Server 2003 and after i pass that, will go
right to Server 2008...
So basically, finish server 2003 then jump to 2008...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## krishananda (Jul 26, 2008)

sco0t is right, CCNA is still important, but CCNP or even CCIE is more preferable, if coming to the CCNP is a long long way, I would say try other cisco certification such as CCDA after you have CCNA.

You should also be backed up by microsoft certifications, they're also important


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

There are relatively few CCIE out there, and I have to tell you the CCIE cert is *the* King Daddy of networking certs, costing tens of thousands of dollars and involves you flying over to Cisco's headquarters and actually spend a couple of days there in their ridiculously developed test lab to prove to them you are the King Daddy.

For the vast majority of us, a CCNA is solid. CCNP is good, but keep in mind once you start going down their specialization trees in certs you are focusing more and more primarily on Cisco equipment, and if you don't actually deal with Cisco equipment then there isn't a whole lot of use.


----------



## krishananda (Jul 26, 2008)

CCIE rocks, but costs way tooooo much...
not to mention not all region HQ supply all the exam that we choose, e.g. hongkong (nearest to me) only support routing and switching exam if i'm not mistaken.

you should spread your specialization in the certs, perhaps taking the security or voip exams.
cisco devices do come quite cheap these days in ebay


----------



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

i would say getting a+ and Net+ are a good place to start. Cisco certs seem to be better than a lot of microsoft certs but can be very expensive. I would say try to get a job where you do not need a cert and get some experience like in a call center. I have worked places where people have spent thousands of dollars for certs and got paid the same as me. Try to learn about stuff like TCP/IP. You can do google searches and learn a lot.
I have seen at least one school that was hiring instructors with a+ and net+. If you get hired at a place like that you may be able to sit in on more advanced certs and maybe get help getting certs. I did just regular not internet security and the guy there that did network security quit a guy that worked there got sent to a bootcamp because they needed someone to take over the network security job.


----------

